

Top startup success stories from Stockholm 2014 - JfromSw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfI5bKM2AhA&feature=youtu.be

======
mtmail
That's just a slideshow converted into a 40 second video. Full text:

* Klarna: $114m funding

* King: $7b IPO

* Stockholm has the largest no. of billion dollar startups in Europe

* Mojang: $2.5b exit to Microsoft

* VC investments: 338% growth in dollars invested

* iZettle: $55.5m in funding

* Shortcut labs reach [crowdfunding] goal in 48h

* Stockholms premier co-working space for startups turns 1 year

* Truecaller: $79m funding, 100m users

* STHLM Tech Fest: Biggest startup event in Stockholm

